# The Grateful Dead



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

This is for the fans of the dankest music ever created.
The Grateful Dead, Jerry Garcia Band, The Dead, *Furthur*, Dark Star Orchestra


This was my first show. I went with my gf and her family of Dead Heads and loved them ever since..

Warren Haynes was a guest performer and tore it up!

Scarlet Begonias
[video=youtube;ONGhKlOQnl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONGhKlOQnl4[/video]
Into Fire On The Mountain
[video=youtube_share;gzMJXIQYNew]http://youtu.be/gzMJXIQYNew[/video]


----------



## loquacious (Dec 12, 2011)

I would just like to state for the record the the grateful dead suck! I mean they suck real bad!


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

Could you elaborate on how they suck?
[video=youtube_share;wOaXTg3nAuY]http://youtu.be/wOaXTg3nAuY[/video]


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

loquacious said:


> I would just like to state for the record the the grateful dead suck! I mean they suck real bad!


True, but I never went to see the actual band...the real shows were in the parking areas/campgrounds.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Dec 12, 2011)

So whatever happened to all those dead heads that seemingly never had real jobs, sold kind bud, nitrous oxide balloons, patchouli oil, beads, and bumper stickers?...lol


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 12, 2011)

Sunbiz1 said:


> So whatever happened to all those dead heads that seemingly never had real jobs, sold kind bud, nitrous oxide balloons, patchouli oil, beads, and bumper stickers?...lol


They are still around lol. Supporting Bob, Phil, and JK going to Furthur shows and what not. I know two Dead Heads that are Doctors, one that is a professor at St. Marys College in Mass, a writer, a head shop owner, a stay at home mom of 3 wonderful girls, a restaurant owner, and my girl friend. A lot of them are still selling things and traveling around the country, dancing at amazing concerts, and meeting the friendliest people. Don't knock it till you see it


----------



## Steve French (Dec 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;TSIajKGHZRk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSIajKGHZRk[/video]

[video=youtube;b9SKxL9CnW0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9SKxL9CnW0[/video]

[video=youtube;QqDjA3DqbcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqDjA3DqbcM[/video]






I'm not really one for the extended live jams but I can't deny the Grateful Dead are a great band and Jerry Garcia is one of the greats.


----------



## neosapien (Dec 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;Hhqyg_dTaTg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hhqyg_dTaTg[/video]

[video=youtube;O9_LaSyPKaE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9_LaSyPKaE[/video]


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Dec 15, 2011)

Saw them this year in Mansfield, Mass at the Comcast amphitheater.. It was killer. They played Mission in the Rain, Scarlet Fire, and Dear Prudence

[video=youtube_share;U2LZjAHIA4M]http://youtu.be/U2LZjAHIA4M[/video]


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

loquacious said:


> I would just like to state for the record the the grateful dead suck! I mean they suck real bad!


Im very sorry i am even posting this but im offended by that actually...Thats ignorant as shit of you to say that.music is meant to make you feel good....obviously ppl liked their music because they had the largest number of followers/most dedicated fans in history.. So even if you dont "get into" there music doesnt mean they suck... your just immature, it's ok....


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 5, 2012)

I got a real early photo of jerry in the 60's by some guy named chavez I was looking to sell........


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 5, 2012)

Stonerman Enoch said:


> I got a real early photo of jerry in the 60's by some guy named chavez I was looking to sell........


And how could we discuss how much you would want for it....


----------



## BigRiverRollin' (Feb 6, 2012)

Fizzle i really dig the dont tread on me flag.. i want two of those flags, one for my house, and one to fly on the familys land...


----------



## FilthyFizzle (Feb 7, 2012)

haha thanks man I want one too lol. Fly her under the American Flag.

Do you go to furthur shows?


----------



## Noneyabitness (Mar 19, 2012)

If I have to explain it to you
You'll never understand


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm going to see Furthur at the Wang Theater in Boston, Mass on April 5th. It's the 1st show of the tour so it should be crazy! Check out the pics of this theater its beautiful! It will be my 5th Furthur show. No music can make me dance like the GD can


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;XacvydVrhuI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XacvydVrhuI[/video]


----------



## NnthStTrls (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm so grateful their dead............Bah! Just kidding. Anyone who doesn't like to jam a bit of the Dead once in a while isn't wired right. Jam on!


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;mQF8CILMt8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQF8CILMt8c&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Psychedelic Breakfast (Mar 22, 2012)

Love this thread!

[video=youtube;IN6mjNMNytY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN6mjNMNytY[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;S7sNSduf7Gc]http://youtu.be/S7sNSduf7Gc[/video]


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Mar 28, 2012)

Flew out to Cali and saw Furthur 12/30/10 at Bill Graham Center in SF, got married the morning of 12/31/10 at the court house across from the Bill Graham venue (mind you I was still feeling it from the night before which made the whole marriage thing a stranger trip) and of course brought in the new year with Furthur that night.... Caught them 6 times in the last couple years. 

I met my wife, a dead head, and she was so clueless that there were other jam bands out there. Not that any of you are clueless but I'll list a few that if you don't know you should 

Keller Williams - ( seen the man 10 times now he's never not at least 1 Dead Song) Caught him in Portland last month, opened with Eyes of the World closed with Fire on the mountain.

Leftover Salmon - bluegrass jam 
Yonder Mountain String Band also bluegrass (rocked out Althea last time I saw em) 

Medeski, Martin, Wood (and sometimes Jon Scofield) 

Jazz is Dead - A Jimmy Herring/Steve Kimock project of all instrumental jazz version of Dead tunes

String Cheese Incident - not a big fan but they have a huge following

I can not recommend any jam bands with names pertaining to aquatic life as I've not head one I liked  

Enjoy


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Mar 28, 2012)

loquacious said:


> I would just like to state for the record the the grateful dead suck! I mean they suck real bad!


I've always found it amazing how some people think the dead suck...... Really, listen to it, even if you are not into it how can you say it sucks. Jerry had more talent in his missing finger that most people have in there whole band. Saying the dead sucks is alot like saying you have no ears or are a complete fucking retard. I didn't say it you did!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 28, 2012)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Jerry had more talent in his missing finger that most people have in there whole band.


No doubt about that


----------



## dankillerbs (Mar 28, 2012)

loquacious said:


> I would just like to state for the record the the grateful dead suck! I mean they suck real bad!


I would just like to state for the record that YOU suck buddy. Go listen to dub step!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 28, 2012)

dankillerbs said:


> i would just like to state for the record that you suck buddy. Go listen to dub step!


like******


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Mar 28, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]*Cut the man some slack, I once thought the Grateful Dead sucked but than I heard their music and the rest is history. Jerry on a talent level he is a upper mid level guitarist.... but he was probably the most versatile of guitarist I've heard. Bluegrass, Jam, Rock, Reggae, Blues yet no matter what style you KNOW the Jerry sound!! 
*[/FONT]


----------



## donniemcm (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;BRbBcniI1Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRbBcniI1Ao[/video]

one of my favs.... just thought I'd add to the mix~


----------



## Marktwang (Mar 28, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxq5tvJH6tA

just thought i would drop some heat on you kids..


----------



## 48martin (Mar 28, 2012)

Marktwang said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxq5tvJH6tA
> 
> just thought i would drop some heat on you kids..


ahh nice choice. Love them during the late 70's 

saw them at this show....[video=youtube;UDpbnGChonQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDpbnGChonQ&amp;list=WL6666B70E55FD48D7&amp;index= 32&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Mar 29, 2012)

A disciple of The Dead and nice tribute to the Summer of 95 Deer Creek Shows

[video=youtube;Sno86b4lb4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sno86b4lb4U[/video]


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Mar 29, 2012)

I was at this one, I swear once you hear his version of Fire you'll never sing it the same again, I told my wife that and it tripped her out... just try to Stay On The Beat 

[video=youtube;3qbu1SZRwsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qbu1SZRwsk[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;sEniyvOtETc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEniyvOtETc[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4Cg2O4SsHQw]http://youtu.be/4Cg2O4SsHQw[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ac2l8DeK8LM]http://youtu.be/ac2l8DeK8LM[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;LRlzIFmXqw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRlzIFmXqw0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I just saw one of the most amazing shows ever! It was the opening show for their spring tour on 4/5/12 at the Wang Center. The boys came out so strong and really brought it to the table. Bob was amazing and totally took control of the night. They opened and set the mood with *Playing in the Band* and after that I knew we were in for a great night.. The first set was kinda mellow with a good build up with songs like *Brown Eyed Women* into *They Love Each Other* and ending the set with *Hell In A Bucket*. Intermission was a mob scene and I was puddled so I didn't make it too far from the seats lol, I sent the woman out into the swarm for a $5 water lmao.

Now the second set, OMFG, I think my mind is still somewhere at the Wang lol. I believe life changing is the word I'm looking for and I've thought before... They opened the second set with *St. Stephen!!* into *Cosmic Charlie* which were frickin awesome to hear. After cosmic charlie I knew it was about to get deep... When The Dead sings "go on home your mommas callin you", you know something big is about to go down.. An amazing* Mountain Song *was next followed by *The Wheel!!!* into an *epic* *Uncle John's Band!!!!!* After that they went into the most amazing jam of *King Solomon's marbles* and *Black Peter*. I'm talking a long, long, roller coaster jam putting us all through the wringer. They brought us all back to our senses with *Shakedown Street <3 into Not Fade Away* and we did *the* *you know my love will not fade away* *hand clap*.

*You guys have to listen to the full show*, it was so beautiful and they sent such a message. I will post some highlights but listening to it from beginning to end would put a better perspective on it. Words cant explain the emotion that they conveyed. Its almost like they were saying, "_fuck you Phish, you aint got shit on that_" They had such an amazing night, I am so glad I got to experience it with them.



Furthur 4/5/12 at the Wang Center=Amazing

Set 1
01. Tuning
02. Playing in the Band > 
03. Crazy Fingers > 
04. Black Throated Wind
05. Brown Eyed Women
06. They Love Each Other
07. Big Bad Blues > 
08. Built To Last
09. Hell in a Bucket

Set 2
01. Tuning
02. St. Stephen > 
03. Cosmic Charlie
04. Mountain Song
05. The Wheel > 
06. Uncle John's Band
07. King Solomon's Marbles!!! > 
08. Black Peter > 
09. Shakedown Street 
10. Not Fade Away
11. Donor Rap 
12. E: Liberty


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z22I_tAX7So]http://youtu.be/Z22I_tAX7So[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;HZ_8lGHPrw8]http://youtu.be/HZ_8lGHPrw8[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wMLXU1wgCx8]http://youtu.be/wMLXU1wgCx8[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;43MJnDan99w]http://youtu.be/43MJnDan99w[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uSUfYnq4hVQ]http://youtu.be/uSUfYnq4hVQ[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ay2ghqzFRLM]http://youtu.be/Ay2ghqzFRLM[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TjwsD9aUmrk]http://youtu.be/TjwsD9aUmrk[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;pvzpVzoru4A]http://youtu.be/pvzpVzoru4A[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SDSLcENLXr8]http://youtu.be/SDSLcENLXr8[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 8, 2012)

Here we go. Listen to the show from beginning to end on archive.org

Crazy show!
http://archive.org/details/further2012-04-05.sennMKE4010cards.V3.flac16


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 9, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> I think I just saw one of the most amazing shows ever! It was the opening show for their spring tour on 4/5/12 at the Wang Center. The boys came out so strong and really brought it to the table. Bob was amazing and totally took control of the night. They opened and set the mood with *Playing in the Band* and after that I knew we were in for a great night.. The first set was kinda mellow with a good build up with songs like *Brown Eyed Women* into *They Love Each Other* and ending the set with *Hell In A Bucket*. Intermission was a mob scene and I was puddled so I didn't make it too far from the seats lol, I sent the woman out into the swarm for a $5 water lmao.
> 
> Now the second set, OMFG, I think my mind is still somewhere at the Wang lol. I believe life changing is the word I'm looking for and I've thought before... They opened the second set with *St. Stephen!!* into *Cosmic Charlie* which were frickin awesome to hear. After cosmic charlie I knew it was about to get deep... When The Dead sings "go on home your mommas callin you", you know something big is about to go down.. An amazing* Mountain Song *was next followed by *The Wheel!!!* into an *epic* *Uncle John's Band!!!!!* After that they went into the most amazing jam of *King Solomon's marbles* and *Black Peter*. I'm talking a long, long, roller coaster jam putting us all through the wringer. They brought us all back to our senses with *Shakedown Street <3 into Not Fade Away* and we did *the* *you know my love will not fade away* *hand clap*.
> 
> ...


The first time I heard this show (the bootie I got must be Sound Board) I said "that has to be the best set ever (Set 2), can't say I've heard better yet, show is a phenom.

5/24/77 Tuscaloosa, Al (your know it didn't have the big draw of say a MSG show)


New Minglewood Blues
Mississippi Half-Step
El Paso
They Love Each Other
Jack Straw
Jack-a-Roe
Looks Like Rain
Tennessee Jed
Passenger
High Time
Big River
Sunrise
Scarlet Begonias
Fire on the Mountain

Samson and Delilah
Bertha
Good Lovin'
Brown Eyed Women
Estimated Prophet
Terrapin Station
Playin' in the Band
drums
Wharf Rat
Playin' in the Band

Sugar Magnolia


----------



## 48martin (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;hOXPVRLpoQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOXPVRLpoQA[/video]

Note: Jerry Garcia playing a Stratocaster. Kind of cool.

edit. video does ends awkward.


----------



## 48martin (Apr 10, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Here we go. Listen to the show from beginning to end on archive.org
> 
> Crazy show!
> http://archive.org/details/further2012-04-05.sennMKE4010cards.V3.flac16


Nice post. Gives me something to chill too later on tonight.



DQ Blizzard said:


> The first time I heard this show (the bootie I got must be Sound Board) I said "that has to be the best set ever (Set 2), can't say I've heard better yet, show is a phenom.
> 
> 5/24/77 Tuscaloosa, Al (your know it didn't have the big draw of say a MSG show)
> 
> ...


Great set list for sure.


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 10, 2012)

Using the Dead to try to expand everyones musical selection (just for anyone who doesn't know these guys) Yonder Mountain String Band out of Nederland, Co I believe. These guys host a 4 days Festival (they play 3 nights) in Oregon every year called North West String Summit.... New Riders of the Purple Sage are playing it this yea... of course I'll be there


[video=youtube;vtTM4vlhPKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtTM4vlhPKc[/video]


----------



## 48martin (Apr 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;PJ-sQ2s7uy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ-sQ2s7uy4[/video]

New years eve show @ Winterland


----------



## 48martin (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is pt III of the show.. Cant find second part.  

[video=youtube;4CMgXExAVsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CMgXExAVsQ&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLC5CCBE60356 6E09F&amp;lf=results_video[/video]

Plants seem to dig the Dead!


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 11, 2012)

BTW 4/19 their showing an 1974 Dead Show at theaters nation wide...

http://www.azcentral.com/thingstodo/music/articles/2012/03/27/20120327grateful-dead-concert-film-phoenix-theaters.html


----------



## 48martin (Apr 12, 2012)

nice post and find.


----------



## 48martin (Apr 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;6sFyRQPraJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sFyRQPraJ8[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 13, 2012)

DQ Blizzard said:


> The first time I heard this show (the bootie I got must be Sound Board) I said "that has to be the best set ever (Set 2), can't say I've heard better yet, show is a phenom.
> 
> 5/24/77 Tuscaloosa, Al (your know it didn't have the big draw of say a MSG show)
> 
> ...


Amazing setlist. Terrapin is epic enough by itself. Those are all my favorite GD songs! I've seen furthur play most of them but never all in the same night.. Wish DSO would do this show next time they come close


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 13, 2012)

1Shot1Kill said:


> Amazing setlist. Terrapin is epic enough by itself. Those are all my favorite GD songs! I've seen furthur play most of them but never all in the same night.. Wish DSO would do this show next time they come close



Exactly (you know through in a Candyman and a Reuben and Cherise to complete that set.... got Ruben and Cherise at first Furthur Show (3/8/10) which was interesting considering the Dead only ever played it like 4 times in the 90's). 

NYE '10 I told my wife it's NYE show expect Sugar Mag after the countdown.... however they did a Stones song "We Love You" into Sugar Mag... Thought it was a cool message they were sending with that Stones song


----------



## 48martin (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;D_xBHqLNgaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_xBHqLNgaQ[/video]


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 15, 2012)

This show is AWESOME it's from '81, Garcia/Kahn at the Oregon State Prison... it's available on archive, I highly recommend the download.

[video=youtube;FC-WXvGsb5Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC-WXvGsb5Y[/video]


----------



## DQ Blizzard (Apr 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;NIU4L4xq9mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIU4L4xq9mg[/video]


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Apr 15, 2012)

The boy's still have it! Phil put's on an awesome show 62yo dead head , further's as good as it get's. Were all entitled to our openions but I was taught if you don't have something good to say keep your mouth closed!!just saying no need to knock someone you can just leave! loquacious


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 16, 2012)

2007 Ratdog with Kimock was sweet. Furthur has been hit and miss for me but no one else even come close so I can't complain. I'm considering catching there Rochester Hills show if I can. They should play Electric Forest, not likely but would be sweet!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 25, 2012)

You know our love will not fade away!!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PhKv2DObCoc]http://youtu.be/PhKv2DObCoc[/video]


----------



## Marktwang (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;F1d5Bf5Q338]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1d5Bf5Q338[/video]

Daves Picks #3 out in a month and a half


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

i seen further 10+ times and ill never stop.. ratdog, phil and friends, dso... the dead will be around forever 
thought this song would be fitting 
[video=youtube;F3-spIQXr7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3-spIQXr7E[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ir6xyqZHhAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir6xyqZHhAU[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

who likes the blues... howlin wolf cover (back in the pig pen days!)
[video=youtube;c19AoHtthb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c19AoHtthb4[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;Sij6tPc7wIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sij6tPc7wIg[/video]


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 19, 2012)

Not knocking the dead.

Seen them in the 80's and it was no big deal.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 4, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WLqVTi1XnzA]http://youtu.be/WLqVTi1XnzA[/video]


----------



## slowbus (Apr 5, 2013)

around 100 shows under my belt.I still don't see what the big deal is about.LOL


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 7, 2013)

slowbus said:


> around 100 shows under my belt.I still don't see what the big deal is about.LOL


what years? LOL
Maybe it's just not for you. I personally love the original genre, dancing, good people, and hallucinogenics. LOL


----------



## playallnite (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been Dead for life, first show was 2/68 Electric Factory, last show was 3/95 at the Spectrum,never saw them without Jerry, both shows were in Philly, I remember audience tapes I made in the early 70's when Pigpen was around, now it blows my mind to see traders lists that have those shows and they're in Europe or Japan.


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 11, 2013)

I saw this live with my ex at the Comcast, epic show. I almost just cried lol. First time they played mission in the rain as Furthur. We love you Bobby!!

[video=youtube_share;-YzYaqeNVAg]http://youtu.be/-YzYaqeNVAg[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 15, 2013)

FURTHUR!! Live stream from port chester, ny

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/taperrob


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Apr 15, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> FURTHUR!! Live stream from port chester, ny
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/taperrob


2nd set just started with shakedown


----------



## HeartlandHank (Apr 28, 2013)

I saw a few shows post Jerry Garcia.
I'm not saying it's bad. But I just leave my love for the grateful dead with the many recordings available.
I especially like the 70s. 87 too.
Ramble on Rose
They love Eachother
He's gone
That kinda stuff...

Not so much into that sound like... shakedown street, eyes of the world.

I like some of the Bobby stuff too. The 80s Bobby stuff was some good writing. Cheesy as all hell, but I love it.
[video=youtube;a4wmxyk-DqM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4wmxyk-DqM[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 29, 2013)

i love the grateful dead <3


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 29, 2013)

1Shot1Kill said:


> what years? LOL
> Maybe it's just not for you. I personally love the original genre, dancing, good people, and hallucinogenics. LOL


Slow is just pulling your leg.
I saw 5-10 shows from 83 to 93 and it was the best time.
(Well, b4 Jer's stroke were the best shows then it turned into the money thing.)
Never really been into Furthure to much but they do a good job.

These were the good ol days to me.
[video=youtube;d8-fNrbSJMs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8-fNrbSJMs[/video]


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 29, 2013)

aiko aiko ..........


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 29, 2013)

aknight3 said:


> aiko aiko ..........


Sorta odd set and daylight.
To me the songs were tight in the mid 80's.
The best shows began an hour before dusk.
No way to replicate the past though.
Good Times


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Jul 19, 2013)

You know our love will not fade away (~);}


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 19, 2013)

The more I hear this song......

[video=youtube;iQlBEKVibvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQlBEKVibvs[/video]

It grows on you, built to last!


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;mqXBJSpV5T8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqXBJSpV5T8[/video]


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

Brent GD  . RIP Brent, Jerry and Pigpen. Thank-you for all the wonderful and beautiful music you have blessed our ears with. Forever Grateful <3


----------



## aknight3 (Jul 19, 2013)

thats what i love about all dead songs, the more you listen to them the more you realize they are amazing. i go through long cycles of listening to songs and then finding other songs i like even more than going back to other songs again, i love the dead <3





(~);}


----------



## hempyninja309 (Jul 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;5GMi2oM28V8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GMi2oM28V8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jul 21, 2013)

my favorite live dead song and version
[video=youtube;t57i8i9ha74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t57i8i9ha74[/video]
...that whole show is just awesome
its on nugs.net under free stash, some good shit in there.. ill link all the grateful dead shows they got.. more bands then just GD too
http://stash.nugs.net/stash.asp?cmd=shows&artist=1


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jul 27, 2013)

While we have that big ol moon at night.

"On a back porch in July
Just looking up to heaven
At this crescent in the sky"

<span style="color: rgb(103, 103, 103); font-family: Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif; font-size: 14px; line-height: 21.328125px;">[video=youtube;BUi6YQ9x6J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUi6YQ9x6J4&amp;list=PLF80EC9CED988299C[/video]


----------



## playallnite (Jul 29, 2013)

saw them do it in Philly March '95 one of the best crowd moments ever


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Aug 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jerry! Hope you're jammin out up there...


----------



## Johnny Vapor (Aug 30, 2013)

Great thread...Many thanks to you guys for posting the videos.

First dead show LA 1971.......last dead show (with Garcia) Eugene 1994, day of the OJ Simpson slow speed chase. too many in between to count or remember for that matter.

I see someone has posted the link to the archive, so I won't.

Seen every Furthur show in Oregon so far and some in Denver & some in SF...Best band of the post Garcia lineups.........West Coast 2013 tour starting in a few weeks. Can't wait. Four shows in Red Rocks, but I can't make it back there, so I'll just have to settle for Redmond & Eugene this year.


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays everyone at RIU !!

there's some good pics of Pig here and the rest of the crew 

[video=youtube;8FgdqYzI0EI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FgdqYzI0EI[/video]


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Feb 26, 2014)

Headin to see Bobby n Ratdog tonight @ the state theater in Portland, Maine. Wooooot woooooot!!!! I got a miracle!! It sold out a few nights ago and I got a ticket a few hours ago!!!! #NFA


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

Jerry Garcia is a filthy long-hair. Take that, hippies.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 6, 2014)

gotta be honest, all through my teens i hated the dead with a passion. used to think they were all a bunch of dirty talentless hippies, BOY WAS I WRONG when i finally decided to give em an honest listen this summer, now i'm hooked!


----------



## 1Shot1Kill (Mar 7, 2014)

TibetanBowl said:


> gotta be honest, all through my teens i hated the dead with a passion. used to think they were all a bunch of dirty talentless hippies, BOY WAS I WRONG when i finally decided to give em an honest listen this summer, now i'm hooked!


so much meaning and passion in their songs. most don't understand until they actually listen/hear it live.. playing each song in a totally different way every single time is straight skill. Who dafuq freestyles on a 16minute song, every song, for 27 years ++?.... changed my life


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 7, 2014)

Pig Pen songs have been playing in my head this week.

[video=youtube;2ozp2P_ENBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ozp2P_ENBo[/video]


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 7, 2014)

Mostly this one.

[video=youtube;cqhemmeAZAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqhemmeAZAA[/video]


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 8, 2014)

humm, the dead... i only saw them once, but it was a great show! (circa 1986) missed most of the concert, the real show was the parking lot people. lol, a flashback to the 60's. i had a dead-head girlfriend for a while, got engaged. she would turn on a dead cassette every night for us to got to sleep to. what a wonderful memory.... i had to turn it off every night around 2 a.m. or so, after she went to sleep. shit annoyed the hell out of me, but she loved it. she was the epitome of the classic dead head. always went to the fairly close shows, northern calif. she'd even take a tent and camp-out. wore all the tie-die garb, beads etc. even did beading, made jewelry, mostly ear-rings. no make up, really a naturally good looking girl. great person/ality. but we never got married. she was one of those total dead, nut bags, lol. i just couldn't see being married to her forever. she had a dead head sister too, lol.. between them, they had hundreds of live dead performances on cassette. i guess if you paid a few extra bucks, at some dead shows, you could legally record their gigs. lol, that ought to tell you all you need to know right there. dead heads aren't a bunch of loving hippies either. i am a big fan of one of their later albums, "in the dark," i think is the name. anyone who became a fan of the dead because of that album, was labeled a "darky," lol, really! that's what i was, and we couldn't get past it. we never married, and i can honestly say, "the dead really is a bad band." they do have some good songs, you can't be around that long, and not have some. but i'd never pay to see them again, even if jerry was with them. i guess they are like trimming fan leaves.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 8, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> humm, the dead... i only saw them once, but it was a great show! (circa 1986) missed most of the concert, the real show was the parking lot people. lol, a flashback to the 60's. i had a dead-head girlfriend for a while, got engaged. she would turn on a dead cassette every night for us to got to sleep to. what a wonderful memory.... i had to turn it off every night around 2 a.m. or so, after she went to sleep. shit annoyed the hell out of me, but she loved it. she was the epitome of the classic dead head. always went to the fairly close shows, northern calif. she'd even take a tent and camp-out. wore all the tie-die garb, beads etc. even did beading, made jewelry, mostly ear-rings. no make up, really a naturally good looking girl. great person/ality. but we never got married. she was one of those total dead, nut bags, lol. i just couldn't see being married to her forever. she had a dead head sister too, lol.. between them, they had hundreds of live dead performances on cassette. i guess if you paid a few extra bucks, at some dead shows, you could legally record their gigs. lol, that ought to tell you all you need to know right there. dead heads aren't a bunch of loving hippies either. i am a big fan of one of their later albums, "in the dark," i think is the name. anyone who became a fan of the dead because of that album, was labeled a "darky," lol, really! that's what i was, and we couldn't get past it. we never married, and i can honestly say, "the dead really is a bad band." they do have some good songs, you can't be around that long, and not have some. but i'd never pay to see them again, even if jerry was with them. i guess they are like trimming fan leaves.


It's really to bad you dislike the music because of a bad relationship.

You are right in the parking lot before-during and after the show.
That's what it used to be about.
A carry over from the 60's in a way.
I started going to Dead concerts in the early 80's and have boxes of cassettes I recorded from PBS radio.
The music is timeless.
There is a lot of music being played in sub rhythms and melodies.
It's really like orchestral music if you'd see it written on paper.

The Dead attract a large audience.
I've met people who were deadheads that were good, bad and ugly just like any thing in life.

Keep listening my friend.


----------



## TibetanBowl (Mar 10, 2014)

1Shot1Kill said:


> so much meaning and passion in their songs. most don't understand until they actually listen/hear it live.. playing each song in a totally different way every single time is straight skill. Who dafuq freestyles on a 16minute song, every song, for 27 years ++?.... changed my life


aoxomoxoa is unlike any other from it's time. robert hunters trip report style lyrics, the vocal effects ("whats become of the baby??" holy shit!), the way the band plays so fluid, it all just comes together. the artwork is timeless, too. what can you suggest from their live albums, dicks picks, etc. i see a lot, don't know where to start...


----------



## keysareme (Mar 13, 2014)

Steal your face


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;sOLpAYx1gnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOLpAYx1gnw[/video]

hippies - too stoned to see their lives are fucked - going with the flow - into the shitter they are sucked - and then they got these magic crystals - don't do a god damn thing - just stinking of pachoulli - while they choke on their ginseng - - Beating on a drum - you sing of quiet and peace, - burning marijuana - and take the time to hug a tree, - say no possessions, - but get all that you can, - you stink like shit and smile through it - Don't ever trust a happy man...


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;I_IxAN2Rvo4]http://youtu.be/I_IxAN2Rvo4[/video]
the covers will still warm! where you'd been layin!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;-rPY_0CNdPs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rPY_0CNdPs[/video]


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 14, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XVbvvoNYTpw]http://youtu.be/XVbvvoNYTpw[/video] great set.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;y3zlY9J9TQY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3zlY9J9TQY[/video]



Pinworm said:


> Fuck the grateful dead. And fuck jerry garcia. Fuck them all. Fuck you you fucking shit-for-brains-hippy-posuers.


Cut your fucking hair.


----------



## Steve French (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh shit, I got a post in this thread!


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 21, 2014)

Fuck the Grateful Dead. Jerry garcia has an extremely tiny penis.


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 21, 2014)

I know i saw it once..it involved some coke pachuli oil and a wrong turn that ended me up lost deep in the woods where I stumbled upon these rainbow people. The rest is too shameful to relive.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 21, 2014)

California...

[video=youtube;k8r1agmJ5Ao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8r1agmJ5Ao[/video]


----------

